# ISO Northern Essex Comm. Coll.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institutional Security Officer IV, Public Safety*
Northern Essex Community College 
in Haverhill, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/06/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
NECC serves about 5,000 credit students each semester on two campuses located in the beautiful, historic Merrimack Valley region of northeast Massachusetts. Our suburban Haverhill campus sits on 106 acres near Kenoza Lake, and features a Technology Center and an award-winning Student One-Stop Center. Our urban campus in Lawrence occupies a number of buildings in the heart of downtown. Most recently, we have constructed a new 44,000 square foot health technologies facility, the Dr. Ibrahim El-Hefni Allied Health & Technology Center. Both campuses are a short drive to Boston and to the beaches and state parks along the coast.
The college has been building an organizational culture that values initiative and innovation, and seeks to identify and develop the strengths in students, faculty, staff, and programs in order to grow and improve. NECC is also committed to using evidence to guide planning and decision-making. These values are reflected in the use of Appreciative Inquiry for strategic planning and accreditation; in our investment in strengths-based, institution-wide professional development; and in our ten-year involvement as a Leader College in Achieving the Dream, a national network of community colleges dedicated to using data to close student achievement gaps.
We are also committed to the recruitment and retention of a diverse workforce that reflects the communities we serve. With over 40% Hispanic students, NECC was the first federally recognized Hispanic Serving Institution (HSI) in New England.
We seek leaders who are committed to the community college mission, actively engaged in promoting diversity, and prepared to use their unique strengths and innovation with the goal of student success.

*Job Description:
POSITION: Full-Time Institution Security Officer IV: Public Safety, Haverhill and Lawrence Campus; This is a full-time benefited, 40 hours per week position; AFCSME Unit II position

SUMMARY: *To ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; provide protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering statistics, forms and reports; provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required. Provide direct supervision over, assign work to, and review the performance of security personnel.
*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES: *

Exercise direct supervision over, assign work to, conduct preliminary internal investigations and review the performance of contract and other security personnel.
Coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Supervise staff, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinates' training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action.
Patrols an assigned area; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations 
Prepares general reports and logs including statistical analysis to enhance safety and security services to the community.
Inspects firefighting and other safety apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures in order to safeguard the facility's property and the lives of its occupants.
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information conserving pertinent rules and regulations to students and the general public.
Assists with parking and traffic on campus.
Screens persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participates in searches for missing persons or property; operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; directs or controls traffic; raises or lowers flags; assesses road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintains records.
Conduct roll calls or inspections of personnel and equipment.
Serve as liaison between administrative and security personnel and coordinate activity with other agencies. 
Perform related duties such as issuing and accounting for supplies, tools and equipment; and maintaining personnel records such as attendance, overtime rosters, payroll information, leave records, etc
Performs other related duties.
The Classification Specification is available at: https://www.mass.edu/shared/classificationspecs/specspers/Institution Security Officer.doc

*Requirements:
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:*
Applicants must have at least (A) two years of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as the major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below:
Substitutions:
I. An Associate's degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of one year of the required experience.*
II. A Bachelor's degree or higher with a major in police science, law enforcement, or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*
*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.

The ability to supervise Institution Security Officers of a lower grade, or contract companies as needed.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals and examining records and documents.
Ability to gather facts and conduct preliminary internal investigations
Ability to operate two-way radios is required.
Ability to prepare general reports, including statistical reports
Ability to exercise sound judgment
Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to accurately record information provided orally.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations
Ability to understand, apply and explain the policies, procedures, specifications guidelines and standards governing assigned unit activities
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time
Ability to enter data in to the College Police Dispatch and Report programs.
Basic knowledge of Microsoft Office and email
Excellent interpersonal skills
Ability to monitor and operate CCTV and alarm systems
Ability to become DCJIS Certified. 
Finalists will be required to have a Massachusetts class "D" or greater motor vehicle operator's license or out-of-state equivalent.
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

College Degree
Bilingual fluency - English/Spanish.
Knowledge of Campus Policing
Above average computer skills
Understanding of Clery and Title IX
Experience working with and supporting a culturally diverse population.
*BACKGROUND CHECK: *Candidates will be required to pass a CORI and SORI check as a condition of employment.
*COVID VACCINATION:* Candidates for employment should be aware that all Northern Essex Community College students, faculty and staff have been fully vaccinated since January 3, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.

*Additional Information:
SALARY: *$892.51 - $1,254.22 biweekly ($46,410.52- $65,219.44 annually); Grade 15. An appointment from outside of the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at a Step 1 of the range. 

*Application Instructions:
TO APPLY: To be considered for this position you must submit a cover letter and resume online.
DEADLINE: May 22, 2022*
_*Northern Essex Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, gender identity, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, military service and national origin and any other protected class in its education programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the American with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statues and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. The following person has been designated to handle inquiries regarding Americans with Disabilities Act, the Rehabilitation Act and related statutes and regulations, Affirmative Action, non-discrimination policies, and Title IX compliance/sexual harassment: Assistant Director of Human Resources, Elizabete Trelegan B-219, 978-556-3928/ [email protected]. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action Officer/Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
Prospective employees are encouraged to review the College's Annual Security Report (ASR), in compliance with the Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Campus Crime Statistics Act, which can be found on the disclosure page of the College's website at: Clery Report - NECC*_


----------



## JohnHamm (8 mo ago)

Hmm Intresting I want to apply. I saw North Shore Community College posted an ISO IV position but they already had an over qualified high speed candiate working there.


----------

